# Bluetooth sur IMac G5?



## ivremort (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 j'ai commandé un IMac G5 20", qui devrait arriver normalement d'ici Pâques 2007... passons... et je l'ai commandé sans l'option Bluetooth, ce que je regrette.

 Une fois la machine arrivée, si je veux le Bluetooth, est-ce que je dois acheter un dongle, ou est-ce qu'on peut acheter une carte à mettre dedans? Ce que je préfèrerais pour des questions de simplicité et d'esthétisme.

 Merci d'avance.


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2004)

un dongle sera obligatoire car l'option bluetooth est intégré dans la carte mère. 
A moins de faire de la bidouille avancé (certains l'ont fait sur des powerbook)


----------

